# Homesteaders on TV (Wife Swap)



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi y'all.

Just letting you know we are looking into this show. we'll see


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok...
> my mind is swimming!
> all in all it was interesting.. we'll see what spin they put on it.


Sounds exciting and I hope everything works out for yall. But the hilighted portion would have ended the conversation for me right there and Id shown them the door


well thanks for editing it for me. I just spent several minutes locating this thread so I could change it.


----------



## Arkie1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations on making it this far; I'm sure you'll be a great representation of what homesteaders are all about.

Please keep us updated and I really want to see the episode that your family is in!  

Best of Luck and I hope it stops raining for the filming. :angel:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I know, I know.. but you do have to remember their liability in this. We are ok w/ it for a week.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

another glitch? we told them.. "Sure, we'll put a lock on her door, but if she sleeps w/ the door closed she'll have no A/C! lol should be interesting.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

so if the background checks come out OK are you in for sure? Or does that put you in the final running and then they'll decide for sure after they get the background checks in? Oooo I'm so excited. Good luck.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

quntmphscs said:


> so if the background checks come out OK are you in for sure? Or does that put you in the final running and then they'll decide for sure after they get the background checks in? Oooo I'm so excited. Good luck.


thats what I got from it. They keep saying.. "We LOVE you! we love your energy! we love your family! You'll make great TV! 
***in other words.... Y'all are FREAKS!! PERFECT!!!*** lol


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

wow good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

They probably want the lock on the bedroom door of the "new wife" and the guns out of the house because towards the end of it all your family will want to kill her!  

Let us know when it will air. It should be interesting to watch. And don't worry about coming off as "freaks" all of us are like you so we wouldn't notice!!!


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh My! I've never known anybody, even on line, that's wanted to put themselves through something like this. I'm excited for you, but aren't you a little on edge about going to somebody elses family? They will probably send you to some yuppies house that represents everything you despise. 

Keep us posted.
Jan


----------



## froggirl (Jan 29, 2005)

That is so awesome! I can't wait to watch the show and congrats on being a "freak".  
--f.g.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

JanO said:


> Oh My! I've never known anybody, even on line, that's wanted to put themselves through something like this. I'm excited for you, but aren't you a little on edge about going to somebody elses family? They will probably send you to some yuppies house that represents everything you despise.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> Jan


I'm not worried about going there at all.. maybe I can teach them a thing or two. The only thing I'm even a little worried about is leaving my family w/ another woman. I hope she makes it out alive lol


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

That is so cool! Let us know when it's going to be on air!


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

OMGosh  I didn't know you signed up for this. 

I can't wait, I am especially interested because I am from your area.


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

This is exciting! Keep us posted as you know more information!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Wow! You definately have got to keep us in the loop about the whole shebang!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I'm in awe of you. I'd NEVER be able to do it -- so I admire you greatly for trying it. Have you SEEN some of those shows? The "city" kids are always rotten little brats! Good luck to you -- keep us informed of when it's to air -- I like the idea of knowing someone who did it and survived!

Tracy


----------



## mom2girls (Oct 24, 2005)

I love that show!! This is to neat, I have never "known" anyone on TV before. I think the show loves conflict so it might be a crazy two weeks, but it is such a short time in your life, how fun. Good luck and be sure to keep us posted on when you are on..


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Also, remember that the "new mom" decides where the money is spent. If she wants you to get counseling, you must do so. 

All I'm saying is you may not get this new barn after all....


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

I enjoy that show. What I do find interesting is that in general the "unusual" family is the most well adjusted. I am sure they will send some princess to your place that has never taken care of a goldfish, let alone farm animals. It should be interesting.

You may get quite the vacation out of this, if the lady you replace is a loafer. I am sure you will end up quickly bored if that is the case.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

RooMan - I think you're thinking of that other show on FOX. Can't remember the name of it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

RooMaN said:


> Also, remember that the "new mom" decides where the money is spent. If she wants you to get counseling, you must do so.
> 
> All I'm saying is you may not get this new barn after all....


thats not this show. the one that has the "new mom" spend their money is called something like "Meet Your New Mommy" not this one.

thank Goodness! lol


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

How exciting! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

heres a thought....
anybody wanna donate a milk goat? then we can watch her learn to milk??? lol wishful thinking lol


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Yea for you guys! I am so excited for you. I cannot wait to see the show. God bless.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

momlaffsalot said:


> That is so cool! Let us know when it's going to be on air!


Yes, let us know as far in advance as possible because a lot of us don't have TV and will need to make arrangements for someone to tape it for us!!


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Good for you. I can just imagine how it was with all the rain today, I'm just West of y'all in New Caney. 
I'll be sure to watch. I was always hoping to see a local swap.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

cheryl-tx said:


> Good for you. I can just imagine how it was with all the rain today, I'm just West of y'all in New Caney.
> I'll be sure to watch. I was always hoping to see a local swap.


small world!! It seems that I spent every Sat Morning in New Caney during football season! (seems like all my sons games were there! lol)

Nice to "meet-cha"!!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> heres a thought....
> anybody wanna donate a milk goat? then we can watch her learn to milk??? lol wishful thinking lol


I love the way you think I just wish I had tv now so i could see this. Can anyone get a dvr and burn me a dvd??? I soo wanna see this

If I ever signed up for this id be headed for the BIG D and I dont mean Dallas!!


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

I am very excited ..and all I'm doing is sitting here reading! You go girl! 

Hope everything works out very well for you and your family. I know you'll keep us all well informed ..and we'll be eagerly awaiting each and every update.


YIPPEEEEE KI - YAAAAAAAAAAY! :hobbyhors


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

How cool is this??? Way to go! Can we get autographs when it's over??  

Man! I wish I lived close enough AND had a milk goat! That would be just toooo funny!

Keep us posted!

Nance


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Topaz Farm said:


> OMGosh  I didn't know you signed up for this.
> 
> I can't wait, I am especially interested because I am from your area.


Yeah me too, she's only 45 min from my mom's house! I'll bet they send you to L.A. or NY to some spoiled princesses house with a cold, out of touch, work-a-holic husband and spoiled TV addicted children.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> heres a thought....
> anybody wanna donate a milk goat? then we can watch her learn to milk??? lol wishful thinking lol


sorry, all i've got is a grouchy pig.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ya know? that's one of the funny things...
My hubby is a man of few words...
and the few words he says you better listen to!
He was the one hesitant about this whole thing.

he is a reserved country boy.

Man oh Man!
This man was talking up a storm!
It didn't hurt that all the ppl (women) from New York swooned over his accent! lol

he answered all the questions.. he was throwing out these wonderful philosophical (country still) answers. and elaborating.. etc etc etc..
I was amazed! lol

He did me proud..

Me on the other hand....

The producer kept telling me... "Try to keep it to three sentences!" lol
once ya get me going, its hard to shut me up! lol

and I thought I'd have to compensate for my quite hubby! NOT! lol


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the play-by-play! It's pretty cool to hear the stories as it's all happening. Can't wait to see your family on TV.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I guess it will air this fall? That's a long time lol I'll have to tape it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

quntmphscs said:


> sorry, all i've got is a grouchy pig.


 That could be fun


----------



## cballard (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh Oh I have a goat I would be willing to donate lol.No really,I will.Carmal Pop would be perfect.She is stubborn and convinced the world revolves around her,much like my teenage daughter.She does give a gl a day.Sigh can't have it all lol.You want to use her,come and get her.I think the asmusement factor would be very high.
Christina


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

That's sooo cool! I've only ever watched part of one of those shows. The people drove me nuts, you're brave people. I'll certainly watch your show though. I bet your DH and kids will be REAL glad to see you come back home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Will the "other" wife be spending time here on HT? Part of your life....

It does sound exciting... and I'll be reading.

Angie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I was thinking about that Angie.
I did list my morning & nighttime quiet time and said this is usually where I spend it. I'll leave the info. I agree.. she could learn alot here!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

whoo hooo!
it is sooo foggy here this morning....
maybe that'll help make my poor wet/muddy/dirty looking critters look better for the filming??
lol
I swear.... They did get my place at its worst ever!
mud/water/mud/rain... oooh what fun.

I'm just gonna wait for animal control come to check on my poor sickly looking animals after it airs lol!
My plan to show off my feather babies did not work!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd like to point out that the premise that the "other woman" will have a spoiled, bad, family is probably not the way she sees her family. She probably loves them and thinks of herself as giving them lots of oppotunities to explore the arts, culture.. something. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing even if you personally don't happen to value the ballet.

AND, in my experience, even the "best" kids tend to act out when their world is turned upside down... think "substitute teacher..." which would tend to make for good TV. Naturally they don't leave the cameras running for 6-8 months, long enough for everyone to adjust to a new system of values and doing. Who knows? This woman might, given enough time, become competent at the things you do as a matter of reflex.

And our country pumpkin here might learn to hail a cab in Manhattan with apomb. She might learn to like facials.

Anything is possible.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree MorrisonCorner,
Thats one thing they keep asking.. will you have any problems voicing your opinions & critiquing the other family?
I told them. Nope I wont have a problem telling them what I think, but they need to know that if they are looking for a nasty country woman they came to the wrong place. I believe I can get my ideals across without being nasty or attacking the other family. I don't expect them to be like we are here (what fun would that be?). I plan to keep an open mind to an extent.. I only hope they do the same.. and if they dont? Well, lets just say we may bave a better show that I think! lol
We ******* Mamas have a way of getting things through thick skulls. lol

I know that they will edit it for entertainment purposes, they will pick and choose select statements that can be taken as harsh or extreme, or dramatic w/o showing the conversation leading up to it. I mean they filmed 7 hours yesterday.. and then 10 more days.. its an hour long show.. they can't show it all.

But as long as we know this going in..
we know it wont show everything and expect things to be selected for entertainment qualities and out of context to a point, we'll be ok.

I , quite frankly, think its hilarious!! very surreal


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

This will be awesome, probably the only TV show I will watch this year! Make sure you let us know when it is on, what network will it be on?
Dawn


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

here its on at 7pm Monday nights on ABC.


Keeping fingers crossed here


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

This is exciting for all of us, so great to be able to have an inside look on how it's done and what it's really like from the start. Thanks TxCloverAngel 

Just be yourself and try to have a good time. Sounds like you've already got the right attitude - not taking anything personally, and realizing they are looking for entertainment value not world changing events.

Can't wait to see where you get to go, and what new stuff you will learn while there.

Hugs
Marlene


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

TxCloverAngel said:


> small world!! It seems that I spent every Sat Morning in New Caney during football season! (seems like all my sons games were there! lol)
> 
> Nice to "meet-cha"!!!


OMGosh, every once in awhile the bug bites me to want to move back to East Texas, but then I think about the bugs, humidity and snakes and I'll stay here. Been away from the humidity too long. But I do miss the pine trees.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the mud etc. at all. Sure we all want our homes and critters and families to be shown at their best but really, for this show, seeing the reality of rain and mud (or snow or whatever) just drives the reality of country life home.

We don't get TV so whoever tapes this please announce it here 'cause I'd love to have a copy of the one show.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Better work on your roping and hog-tying skills. As others have pointed out, you just KNOW the "other" kids are gonna be spoiled rotten city kids with no sense of responsiblity. I think that just because they love to put opposites together on that show.

So, rope 'em, hog tie 'em till their new chores are done. Show 'em how it's done without a hired housekeeper, etc.

And, for the amusement of your friends here on HT, PLEASE accept jassytoo's offer of the stubborn goat! That would be TOO FUNNY! PLEEEEASE? :happy:


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> heres a thought....
> anybody wanna donate a milk goat? then we can watch her learn to milk??? lol wishful thinking lol


What are you tryin to do?!?!?! get arrested for cruelty to animals.  

If you can try and find out when you'll be on I'll try and head over to my parents to watch. I don't have a t.v. so I need to know in advance.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

If your house gets a new wife, then where do you go?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I wont know where I'm going till I get there.
the way the show works is like this....

A wife and I swap places, she gets to come here and be the wife/mom of this house & I go to her house and be their new wife/mom.
the first half of the week, the new wives must follow the rules/schedule of the normal mother.
The next part of the week the new mom gets to change things to the way she would run the family.

interesting. lol


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

When I had cable I loved to watch this show. It was most enlightening and made me realize how great my kids are (although on TV I'm sure it'd look like I had a whiney emotional girl and a buck-naked tree peein' country boy  )

Let us know when it gets close to airing time! I can't wait!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Like everyone else here I would like to know when it airs, if it airs. Would be very interesting to see some fluff bunny doing your work and you tring to lead her life. Keep us informed please.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Would someone clear something up for me. I was under the impression that it was a two week stay. First week everything stays the same, next week the new wife gets to change things. 

Is it just one week? and they just kinda lead us to believe it is two weeks. I haven't watched it in awhile, but I swear they say *two* weeks.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations on this opportunity!!! We'll be rooting for you and praying for you as all this progresses. Your attitude is great, so I'm sure you will have a blast no matter what comes your way.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I think it used to be 2 weeks. they film for 10 days, but the swap only lasts for 7 days. Might be different than it used to be.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Maybe they thought that 2 weeks was just a little too long.

I watched a few that sure got ugly.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am so happy for you! I sure hope you can find a milk goat or cow to borrow that would be really great. Would someone tape the show for me and send a tape? I will pay your cost of tape and shipping.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I'm so proud of y'all!!! :clap: I hope they don't make you wear panty hose and heels for a week. Even if her kids are horrible, just keep smiling and don't let it get to you...after all you get to come back to the homestead (and to all of us!) and she's stuck in the city.

Is the door lock and gun thing to protect her from your hubby or to protect your kids from her?


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow! Where have I been? This is so exciting!

They'll probably use what they learned in the interviews to make sure you get swapped with your complete polar opposite. For the sake of entertainment, they'll probably stir the pot a little. No matter what happens, you can't come off worse than that crazy lady who tore up the money and cast all the unholy people out of her house at the end 

Good luck! Keep us posted!

/VM


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Jan Doling said:


> Is the door lock...thing to protect her from your hubby or to protect your kids from her?


Yeah, did they specify which way the lock had to be put on? Maybe if she gets too whiney, your family could put her in time out...

/VM


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I think it used to be 2 weeks. they film for 10 days, but the swap only lasts for 7 days. Might be different than it used to be.


 There is more than 1 wife-swap show. One of them the swap lasts for 1 week. Another one it's for 2 weeks. The 2 week one is the one that pays $50,000 but the wives determine how the money will be spent for the other family.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

via media said:


> They'll probably use what they learned in the interviews to make sure you get swapped with your complete polar opposite.


 That's the idea. They swap them with the most opposite family they can find. Like when they swapped the atheist family with the fundamental Christian family. That was a really good one!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL the gun & lock thing...

I'm sure there will be more than one time that BOTH sides would like to get their hands on the gun! lolololand I forgot to ask what side of the door the lock needed to be on lol we'll see


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

via media said:


> Wow! Where have I been? This is so exciting!
> 
> They'll probably use what they learned in the interviews to make sure you get swapped with your complete polar opposite. For the sake of entertainment, they'll probably stir the pot a little. No matter what happens, you can't come off worse than that crazy lady who tore up the money and cast all the unholy people out of her house at the end
> 
> ...


I think that's the first one I saw. I was paying bills and had it on in the back ground. I heard someone screaming and I looked up and saw that lady freaking out I think at the radio station. Reminded me of how I grew up. I went into temporary panic attack because I thought I was back at home for a split second, not kidding. but after I was over that I thought the show was pretty funny. Felt so sorry for her daughters though at the end when she came home and started verbally attacking them and her husband as well.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> heres a thought....
> *anybody wanna donate a milk goat?* then we can watch her learn to milk??? lol wishful thinking lol


I would NOT do that to any of my goats!!! NO way - unless there was a back up person to do the milking *properly* in a timely fashion after she failed.

I couldnt possibly do something like this because we have WAY too many animals that *must be properly cared for.* My kids can do most of the feeding and watering (with supervision!), and are great helps when I milk our 15 goats twice a day, but they can NOT do it alone. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol I was kidding (sort of ) ark.

and yes, I have been assured that they will make sure all is ok w/ the animals. They have a liability if something goes wrong too remember, so they don't want anything to happen either.


----------



## macfie7 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness. The best of luck to you and your family! I wonder how many kids the other mom will have?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats, TCA! This is too cool!

Now, I have this picture of your "family for a week" in my mind... Sort of a Green Acres thing... They send Lisa Douglas to your homestead, and YOU get sent to a penthouse apartment on 5th Avenue, with staff -- a maid, a butler... :dance: 

Could be fun, eh?

Best of luck to you! Let us know when it airs -- I'll actually watch TV for this!

Pony!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> and yes, I have been assured that they will make sure all is ok w/ the animals. They have a liability if something goes wrong too remember, so they don't want anything to happen either.


 Yes, they have strict laws about that. They have to have animal experts (on call or on the set, not sure). The animals DO get taken care of properly or else ABC would get in some really big trouble.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ladycat said:


> Yes, they have strict laws about that. They have to have animal experts (on call or on the set, not sure). The animals DO get taken care of properly or else ABC would get in some really big trouble.



There goes my suggestion that she bring in a wether and tell the new lady that it has to be milked...

Pony!


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

How cool! Please let us know when the show airs so we can watch! And if the show has a website forum, we'll all have to go make comments!
Good luck - here's wishing for your new barn!
Rosie


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Pony said:


> There goes my suggestion that she bring in a wether and tell the new lady that it has to be milked...
> 
> Pony!


 ROFL!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

too much info


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

See if you can't borrow a goat/cow that is due to freshen lthe week they will be there! 

Really, it is very exciting and I can't wait to catch that episode! :dance:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Dana, I think you are the most popular person at HT right now lol


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol this is just too funny.. I am just sitting here laughing. 

last week, It was calm... cool, every day life.. (well as calm as life on a farm w/ 5 kids and a buncha critters can ever be)
and today "Their People are calling My People" setting up meetings w/ Network Folks, Producers & talking contracts! lol

Whoo Hoo! so much for the slow paced country life! lol

it is exciting, scary, & surreal all at once.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Dana, I think you are the most popular person at HT right now lol


Oh my don't go making me nervous! lol

Remember, I wont know how it'll look on TV till it airs too! kinda scary! keep in mind its TV! please!!! lol

I will come home the same simple country mom I was when I left.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I will come home the same simple country mom I was when I left.


 With a new barn! :dance:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am sitting here typing and reading.. what are my boys doing??
sitting on the couch discussing who's ummm "gas" releases smells worst! 
Oh the poor poor woman!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

ROTFL!!! That sounds like boys everywhere! I am hoping everything turns out well for everyone involved. Sounds like the best TV we have had in a long time. Here's to ya!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Three weeks away!!! Your mind and heart must be going a million miles a minute!

When do you think you'll find out more about the other family?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I wont find out anything about them until I get to their house! eeeek lol


----------



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

Do us a favor, and when you DO have an update, can you add it to THIS thread?  That way all us folks that don't browse HT very often can still keep up on it!  

Very exciting, I am hoping they won't show it until later in the year, when we get access to tv. Otherwise I too am going to have to have some folks tape it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

from what they told me it takes anywhere from 4-8 ish weeks after they tape for it to air. Sept - Nov maybe? I don't know for sure.

Maybe on their website it'll show upcoming shows. look for the one w/ the "Clover Family". I don't know. will ask tho.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

the boys are sooo excited! they just hope the new mom will take them shopping and get them name brand shoes & video games (I threw ours out!!). 

Brooke has no clue whats going on. I plan to have my mother/sister watch her during the daytime, she wouldn't handle being alone w/ a stranger well at all.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

This is the most exciting thread I've seen in a long long time ..and I am extremely happy for TCA.  

What a fantastic opportunity! We're all just pleased as punch for you. The other threads set records for viewers ..but this ones going to surpass them and soar to unimaginable heights ..may never be reached again! :baby04: 

When the show airs ..Everybody's going to be glued to their TV set ..and if they don't own one ..they'll be visiting their homesteading neighbor who does.  

You go Girl! :hobbyhors


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The swap week would be a good time for everyone to call asking for advice on some homesteading subject. I wonder what kind of advice the temp mom would give when the water goes out and the well isn't working? or the cow won't let the calf nurse? or? or? or? LOL

Just kidding. It's going to be hard enough on her without adding to the stress. Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing the show.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Qwispea said:


> When the show airs ..Everybody's going to be glued to their TV set





rose2005 said:


> Chuck.....if the Clover family are chosen....you do know that HT will be dead slow when this airs dont you? LOL
> 
> But....it will go crazy as soon as they roll the credits!


I'm going to be glued to the TV, and gonna tape it too.

But I'll have my browser open to HT. We'll need a thread to post in while the show is on so we can comment as we go.


----------



## ThreeJane (Nov 5, 2004)

TX, I just sent you a PM asking your last name so I'd know when the show was on.

Silly me, I should've finished reading the thread.  

Looking forward to it! I like that show, even with creative editing and probably some outright "acting", it's always interesting to see what other people consider to be "normal" in their homes.

The lady at the radio show gave Christians a bad name. I think she had some serious psychoses going. Sometimes you see people treated badly, sometimes indifferently, and sometimes some real good comes out of it.

Hubby says he hates that show, but ends up watching it, usually yelling things at the TV like "That's why your kids HATE you, lady!" or "No wonder your husband never talks to you, you stupid woman!"


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

wonder if you will be on the Premiere show it is in Sept>
Keep us posted 
Here is the Application for the wife swap show if anyone wants to see what had to be filled out. and the rules
http://abc.go.com/primetime/wifeswap/wsapplication.html

APPway


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Let me say first that I am very happy for you if this is what you want to happen. Some people like that sort of things while others would not do a show like that for any amount of $$$. I am in the group that would not want to do that sort of thing. I like them sort of shows but would not want to be involved with it at all.
Now on to the main reason for this post 
You know if they said to me that I would have to get my guns out of the house they would have went right out the door. The guns that we have here are here for a reason and them coming into the home is not going to take them reasons away. The guns are here to be used to protect the family from both 2 legged animals as well as 4 legged animals.
I would ask them if they are going to have someone there to make sure no one is going to break into your home and kill every one. I would also ask them if someone is going to be around to protect the animals from both humans and predators. If they say no to one or the other then ask them what is going to happen if one or the other happens.

It is not like I am some sort of gun nut or something. But I bought the guns and keep the guns for what I feel are very important reasons. To me my family is the most important thing in the world and I will do what ever I have to make sure that they are safe and protected from any sort of harm. No one is going to come in and tell me that I can not protect them while they are there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Will the "other" wife be spending time here on HT? Part of your life....





TxCloverAngel said:


> I was thinking about that Angie.
> I did list my morning & nighttime quiet time and said this is usually where I spend it. I'll leave the info. I agree.. she could learn alot here!


 I hope she posts here. That would be a lot of fun for us, and maybe insightful for her. She certainly could learn something of a different way of life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Micahn said:


> I would ask them if they are going to have someone there to make sure no one is going to break into your home and kill every one. I would also ask them if someone is going to be around to protect the animals from both humans and predators. If they say no to one or the other then ask them what is going to happen if one or the other happens.


 They have people there 24 hours a day while it's being filmed.

When you watch an episode on TV, you don't see the crew that's behind the cameras.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ladycat said:


> I'm going to be glued to the TV, and gonna tape it too.
> 
> But I'll have my browser open to HT. We'll need a thread to post in while the show is on so we can comment as we go.



Very clever idea, Ladycat!!! Let's make sure we're all here when it's on!

Hm. Have to move the computer to the basement or the t.v. upstairs... OH! I can use the laptop!

YAY!

Pony!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Now I know a "celebreetee!"

I also love the way you think. The part about what it would mean--sweating-- in no AC behind the locks. Ha!

Please, please tell us when it airs. We can critique how you do your chores, or where you placed the outbuildings while the rest of America will be shocked at your "redneckness."


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Pony said:


> Very clever idea, Ladycat!!! Let's make sure we're all here when it's on!
> 
> Hm. Have to move the computer to the basement or the t.v. upstairs... OH! I can use the laptop!
> 
> ...


The only time I've "accidently" seen it is when I'm on my computer. Sometimes when I'm doing bills I like a little background noise and just turn the TV on. If this show is on, I'll leave it on sometimes. This time, I'll make sure I know the date and time especially since I've got my mom taping it. I have to call her that morning to remind her to set up and then call her 1/2 hour before to say "Ok mom 1/2 hour where are you"? Then 5 minutes before. My mom's taped stuff before for me and she prefers this method


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello all i am the other half of this ******* house . I think it might be intresting . But i really don't wont them to think we are going to change !!!!!! We are like we are and that is how it goes. Once a country boy always a country boy. Just cant beat it out of em . And gotta have fresh meat . lololol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Hello all i am the other half of this ******* house . I think it might be intresting . But i really don't wont them to think we are going to change !!!!!! We are like we are and that is how it goes. Once a country boy always a country boy. Just cant beat it out of em . And gotta have fresh meat . lololol


 LOL Charles (isn't that your name?) you and your family might not change but the other wife might get a blast of reality.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

hmmm looks like hubby has found the thread! lol geesh give him a little spot light and he runs w/ it! lol

careful ladies.. he's taken


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I just took a look at your website. Your hubby should host a "pig picken" with the new wife. I'm sure she will be pleased as punch to be served a whole hog!! LOL!!! It looks great.....btw!! We did one last year and it went really, really well. If they pick your polar opposite to swap with I'm sure she would be mortified.


----------



## paden (Dec 20, 2004)

Does this mean the replacement mom will have to come online for you and post daily details here about whats going on?

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

paden said:


> Does this mean the replacement mom will have to come online for you and post daily details here about whats going on?


 I hope so.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow,I am so excited for you and your family! I hope it all works out. I've never seen the show,but I'll be sure to watch if you all are on there. I may even tape it!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I was thinking about the pig pickin too! (If they wanna buy us a whole hog that would be great!! lol) the hogs we have now are still small.. and they are for our freezer for the year!

At the very least Charles will need to fire up the big old smoker and BBQ his cute butt off!

He and I were talking lastnight, and he bets he'll get a vegetarian! 
ooooh That would NOT bee good!


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I am so excited for you!!!!! :dance: How very cool! I can't wait to watch the show now!!!!!


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Vegetarian.. got me thinking...

How exactly do they advertise for a matching family? I mean, the farm/homesteading thing was easy. Go around asking for a farm family. But how do they find the other family? Go around advertising for a family who doesn't like to get dirty? Or family with a 'trophy wife"? Or maybe one who thinks animals should all be free? Or maybe just looking for members of PETA? An open e-mail to any mothers out there who sit around and eat bonbons all day? 

I just can't imagine how they advertise for the other types of families for the show. LOL.


----------



## Guest Too (Oct 7, 2002)

I put that ABC Lady's contact info into Google and you can see a few of the places she's been looking for participants...interesting.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Good Idea GuestToo!!!


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

That IS interesting. So Dana, are you hoping for the family with psychic abilities? Or maybe the pampered pooch lovers? Too funny. It's interesting to see how they pull all this together.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

paden said:


> Does this mean the replacement mom will have to come online for you and post daily details here about whats going on?


YES, TxCloverAngel, your posting here should be listed on your list of daily things you do!!!!!!!!!!! Of course, you do realize that means at your new place you will be off of here for a week?!?  Talk about withdrawal!!!!!!!

I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!! Even though I'm sure by the end of the taping week - you will be stressed, and your family will be stressed, if you end up with a new barn it will be worth it.

However, just be aware that the show will take you and get an EXACT opposite!!!!!! If you are Christian, your replacement will be Atheist, if you are cool and calm, your replacement will be a stressed out psycho. Of course, they get more "opposite" as well. If you are poor, your replacement will be rich. If your house is clean, you will end up in a pig sty. TOTAL OPPOSITE!!!!

But that is what will make the show exciting. And usually, by the end of the show, both families have gotten some "new" values from each wife. You could be the best wife and mother all around, but still be "lacking" in some field. Your family doesn't realize now the "lacking" part, but will by the end of the week. And usually the families incorporate some of the "lacking" into their life after the show.

I am not saying TxCloverAngle is an unfit mother or wife. I'm just saying that for example perhaps you don't let your family go to the movies because ALL of the movies are unfit for your family's values. The new wife will come in, and be horrified to learn that your kids have never gone to a movie theatre. She will have them there by the end of the week, and your kids and husband will discover that not ALL movies are bad, and once you come back, your family will incorporate going to the movies is okay. But I'm certainly not saying that if the wife replacement is a devil worshipper, that your family will incorporate THAT!!!!!!!

Have fun and hopefully you won't end up with a "husband" who refuses to listen to your rules. On the other hand, while your husband should have a spine and stand up for anything he believes in with the new "wife", as long as she abides by your rules the first half of the week, your husband should also abide by her rules for the last half of it.

Keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

good points Michael.

But the one thing I am 100% sure of is the fact that my hubby will speak up and hold his own! oh my will he ever!.... Laughing just thinking about it

My son did HAVE to tell them yesterday that I never got my hair professionally cut and that HE cut it the last time! lol I sure hope they don't try to turn me into a poodle at some fru fru hair salon! lol
The producer asked if I ever got my nails done etc.... I Laughed and showed him the garden dirt under my nails, the band-aids from the rose thorns, and spec of nail polish left from a dinner w/ hubby 3 weeks ago! (a country Manicure I called it lol)

gettin kinda scared now.. lol


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Reading this thread inspried me to go to the site and read about some of the old shows. Some of the recommendations or rule changes for the families were rather interesting!

http://abc.go.com/primetime/wifeswap/index.html

I was talking to my family about this last night at supper and they all gave me a look of shock and disbelief. Lindsey said, "Well we could probably take better care of ourselves than some other woman would." I had to laugh.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I was thinking about this... if the new wife *does* come on here, we should all do our best to make her feel welcome and help her out. Can you imagine how stressed she's gonna be?

It's awfully funny to sit here and imagine a city fru-fru girl taking care of critters, but my gosh she's gonna need all the help she can get.

Plus it'll look good on tee-vee when America sees how hospitable ******** are


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

_"I was thinking about this... if the new wife *does* come on here, we should all do our best to make her feel welcome and help her out. Can you imagine how stressed she's gonna be?"_

Talk about ruining the show!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Guest Too said:


> I put that ABC Lady's contact info into Google and you can see a few of the places she's been looking for participants...interesting.


 I searched too. She googles terms of exactly what type of family she's looking for, for example, one she searched for was "strict parents". That's how she tracks down forums and blogs that has exactly the type of family they want for the show.

She probably found this forum by searching for "homesteaders" or some such. Then to find the opposite family, she would have searched terms for whatever it is the show has in mind to put opposite a homesteading family.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My family could handle a vegetarian here. Definitely not a vegan though since our cow will have to be milked.

Chills ran down my spine thinking someone from PETA would be the other 'wife/mom'! You probably wouldn't have any animals left after she went and 'freed' them!


----------



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

http://abc.go.com/primetime/wifeswap/episode/123/bio.html

LOL


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I know! I had nightmares but a vegan coming, Well.. nightmares for Charles & the boys who Must have MEAT *grunt* *Grunt* lol


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok...... Who's the wise guy????

I just went out and got the mail.... why on earth is PETA sending me info??? huh?? funny funny!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We here at PETA (People for the Eating of Tasty Animals) want to assure you that we are not against the eating of fresh fruits and vegetables as long as they have been treated humanely


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The People Eating Tasty Animals or the other one???

I'd be ever viligant of your animals now that they have your address. Do you have a LGD??


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm thinking with how fast this is going and how soon they want to start filming that they already had the other family picked out. They were looking for a homesteading family to offset them. 

I would think they take applications from anyone one there website. When they find a family they like then they start a search for the contrasting family.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

being vegetarian is ok. that's not a biggie for me. 

I guess its the PETA groups mentality, I mean, I just sat and read this stuff.... 
WOW there are at the very least VERY misleading "facts" here. Not gonna turn this into a pro/con PETA thread. But wanted to make sure y'all knew what I really meant..
veggies are GREAT!

I just think the truth is even better. 

OK back to our regularly scheduled thread.....


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok you tell me.. is this too evil to do to the "new" wife??

I went to the feed store today...
Bubba, who works there said.. Hey Dana! Its Hoggin time again!
When do ya want one?

Well.... Of course I want the BIG ugly wild hog w/ BIG tusks, delivered and sent to the processors when The new mommy is here. 

The great part?? He'll give me one for free if he can drop it off.. hog tied in his truck and have the new mommy help drag it out of the truck! lol (Bubba wants on the TV) lol

does that sound evil to you???? hehe

I think its hilarious!! I have been giggling ever since I left the feed store! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok you tell me.. is this too evil to do to the "new" wife??
> 
> I went to the feed store today...
> Bubba, who works there said.. Hey Dana! Its Hoggin time again!
> ...


 I'm laughing my butt off. Does that make me evil?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I know! but I'm gonna miss all the fun!!!


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> lol (Bubba wants on the TV) lol
> 
> does that sound evil to you???? hehe


Is that pronounced Tee Ve? With the emphasis on the T? LOL.
I think it would make for entertaining television. That's what they want, right?


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Then to find the opposite family, she would have searched terms for whatever it is the show has in mind to put opposite a homesteading family.


 LMAO! First thing that came to mind was Paris Hilton and Nicole Richey.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

A free one?? Go for it! :hobbyhors Make Bubba famous!! 

/VM


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok you tell me.. is this too evil to do to the "new" wife??
> 
> I went to the feed store today...
> Bubba, who works there said.. Hey Dana! Its Hoggin time again!
> ...



LMAO! :bow: 
How else is she going to get a real feel for the homesteading experience. Here :1pig: :1pig: :1pig: !


----------



## AuntieM (Jul 10, 2006)

Edited to delete previous post.

I am a newbie here, and it doesn't matter what I think.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

double post oops


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

AuntieM said:


> I thought the point was to show the other wife a different way of life, not go out of your way to make them miserable.
> 
> I may delete this after I post this, but this thread really saddens me. I was told about this forum by another regular who told me the people here were encouraging, helpful, and open-minded. I'm sorry, but I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> ...


huh? if you are referring to me. I don't think I have said one negative thing about the new "wife".

I really don't think I am going out of my way to make her miserable at all. I do however want her to experience the things we do and the things we enjoy, we only have a few days to do it, and if I can I am going to schedule it for when she is here.

The same way I'm sure they are thinking of "fun" "different" things they can show the country hick (me).

I actually called heather and TOLD her to read my comments. I believe I am helping them do their job of showing how things are here.

I am excited to be a part of this show, and yes, I know they will be sending someone 100% opposite from me. The point of this show is to show them our life. This is our life, period. 

I actually am upset that I wont be here to do the things we have planed for her.

You may want to read the things I have said... not once that I recall did I say anything at all negative.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

AuntiM..
as newbie or not, (Welcome btw!! ) of course we care what you think.

I guess I was just surprised because I don't think I have done what you obviously think I have.
Maybe others? but not me. and everything has been said all in fun, wondering what kind of woman is coming etc is half of the fun.

But I know for a fact, I will be just as out of place in her home. we will be in the same boat so to say.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

AuntieM said:


> Originally Posted by AuntieM
> I thought the point was to show the other wife a different way of life, not go out of your way to make them miserable.
> 
> I may delete this after I post this, but this thread really saddens me. I was told about this forum by another regular who told me the people here were encouraging, helpful, and open-minded. I'm sorry, but I'm just not seeing it.
> ...


It is important what you think AuntieM ..and I think you have presented some very valid concerns.  
I believe TCA means absolutely no harm ..she's very excited ..which I am sure you will understand that. Everybody here is excited for her. This is exciting!!! 
You are right ..people should not assume somebody else is lazy and spoiled. I don't think that has been the intent here ..but I do see how somebody might draw that conclusion.

You've provided some very timely 'food-for-thought' ..and I believe it will be very well taken by just about everybody who reads it. 

Thanks AuntieM ..and welcome to HT.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't think anyone here wants to hurt the "new" wife. We are just playing around with funny scenarios. I myself made a funny scenario suggestion, but qualified it with the statement that I was only joking as a lady from the city will have a lot of stress without any extras added. We will enjoy seeing how someone who has never been on a homestead handles everyday life. Heck, she might come up with some new ideas that we haven't thought of. That would be cool! But on the other hand, many of us have been the butt of jokes from the ladies in town and might enjoy seeing the situation reversed.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

..I just had a thought! (really did)!

I was just thinking ..hey ..what if the other 'wife' was a member of another forum somewhere ..completely opposite of this one ..and a bunch of the members there were talking about the kind of '*******' wife ..the unknown-to-them wife ..TxCloverAngel might be like??? Remember ..They don't know who they'll get ..just as we don't know who TxCloverAngel's family will get.
Imagine a completely opposite forum like that! LOL. I can see it now ..a bunch of them posting in their own forum ..each member threre posting about how a country '******* wife' would completely fail if forced to live in the city for 10 days. They could be howling with glee ..their sides splitting open from laughing so hard! 


TxCloverAngel ..your family will do just fine ..but will you survive??? I think you will ..but it might be much more of a challenge than any of us can imagine! LOL.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

The thought has crossed my mind as well. eeek. 
but its still just so exciting. 

If I have a total mind blowing blubbering meltdown you ARE aware I wont tell you the correct air date right?? tee hee!


Did I say it would be the Clover Family?? Oh sorry, Smith... yeah.. our name is Smith!!

TxSmithAngel


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have a DVD burner and multiple VCR's so will make copies for anyone who wants them (provided my undependable electric doesn't go out the day the show is aired, or a storm doesn't wipe out reception on the satellite). PM me to add your name to my "copy list".


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> The thought has crossed my mind as well. eeek.
> but its still just so exciting.
> 
> If I have a total mind blowing blubbering meltdown you ARE aware I wont tell you the correct air date right?? tee hee!


I would expect that there may be some really tense/stressful moments, you may do things you never expected, there may be tears (for both wives). You don't have to be embarassed. You don't see any of us sticking ourselves out there like this. The show that I was on, I was praying that no one saw it. Of course my mother did. I've never shown the tape to anyone after the air date. The producers have a way, I don't know how, of engineering scenarios that bring out things you would never expect. But you are going in expecting that, I didn't. that gives you a huge advantage. 

Please though, even if you don't think it's too flattering, we all can't even begin to imagine what this experiment is going to be like and you don't have to be embarassed here. If anyone says something ugly to you based on the show, just relax and know that you did what they didn't or couldn't do... We don't all agree here on subjects, but we all have to agree that you have to be very brave to put yourself out there like this.

woo hoo i'm page 6.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> The thought has crossed my mind as well. eeek.
> but its still just so exciting.
> 
> If I have a total mind blowing blubbering meltdown you ARE aware I wont tell you the correct air date right?? tee hee!
> ...


TCA or is it TSA now? LOL

I started out a country girl on a wheat farm/animal ranch, then lived in cities for several years, now back to the homestead. You'll do fine. 

I was trying to think of a few scenarios for the city lady. What could she be like? A secretary in a posh office? Sales lady at Macy's? Wife of a moviestar? (give Johnny Depp a big kiss from me :dance: ) Maybe a realtor or a business owner? It's not real hard to dress up and look cute for a few days. Not near as hard as it is to milk a goat, fix a break in the fence, or gather eggs from a hen who is possessive with her eggs! Believe me, it's much easier to be a city girl than it is to be a homestead girl. Maybe the other wife will have a standing appt. at the beauty parlor, and afternoons at the gym. Nice stuff that could be really fun. You'll love the 7 day vacation. Think of it as a chance to sleep late, soften up a bit and pamper yourself.  *Just don't drink the water!*


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

Wouldn't it be funny if she were a TxCwbyChrldr? 

Probably going to be a Mrs Drysdale type from the Beverly Hillybilly show.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Qwispea said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if she were a TxCwbyChrldr? .


 The price on the DVD's just went up..


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

they did ask me .
"What would be your NIGHTMARE swap be?"

lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> they did ask me at least 10 times.
> "What would be your NIGHTMARE swap be?"
> 
> I told them it would be going to an apartment, where I had to hail a cab, take the subway, or drive to a park to find grass or trees & fresh air, or drive an hour away to see an animal or the stars at night.


 That's probably what you're gonna get.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Uh Oh, you shouldn't have told them your true nightmare!  

I have seen this show a lot. My guess is that they will send you to a big city, or a very upscale suburb. It will probably be somewhere with maids and nannies. They will make sure you go to a salon and/or spa. It will be the total opposite of your real life!! Try to relax and enjoy it as much as you can! Just remember, it's only for a week - you can handle anything for a week !


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

TxCloverAngel said:


> they did ask me at least 10 times.
> "What would be your NIGHTMARE swap be?"
> 
> I told them it would be going to an apartment, where I had to hail a cab, take the subway, or drive to a park to find grass or trees & fresh air, or drive an hour away to see an animal or the stars at night.


Suprisingly, I love NYC. It was a very different type of adventure and quite a challenge. BTW.....if you do end up there Central Park has a zoo and lots of grass and trees. The Subway was actually pretty fun and not scary like I thought it would be. Very easy to navigate after you figure it out. Anyway, if you do end up somewhere like NYC just think of it as an adventure. 

About the hog. If it's something you wouldn't turn down when you were home then I certainly wouldn't turn it down during the swap. I wouldn't go out of your way to make her miserable, but if it is something that is a normal part of your life then by all means go ahead and schedule it. (And looking at your website, it looks like it's something you regularly do) And I see no reason not to schedule a party while the new wife is there. It would be nice to show her some down home hospitality, even if it's not what she would normally think of as a party.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Ya know?
I cant think of a place I wouldn't like to visit for one week.

I mean, nope, it may not be where I would want to live.. or the lifestyle which I'd choose to live it, but I am always up for an adventure!

But, I believe I can handle anything they throw at me.
I truly hope the new "wife" here can too .

This will be a fun learning/teaching experience.

It wouldn't hurt this country girl to get a few more miles behind her from time to time anyway 

And.. I don't think it will KILL my boys to find out that they would really miss their mom anyway. Now Brooke (she is the one I worry abut, I'm gonna pack her in my carry on bag.. they'll never know!)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just read this whole thread ... wow, this is so exciting!

I can't wait to see how it all turns out.  

I'm a city girl just starting out with country life - although in Canada our 'city life' isn't like New York City and such ... whew, I would be in total culture shock in a place like that! I agree with others who say city to country is a tougher shift than the reverse - I'm guessing that for the show's 'impact' it won't be the *city* that is the biggest change, but the *family*. 

What an adventure! You are so brave. 

Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Not to put a damper on this funfest...have you given any thought to the possiblity that the producers might just be reading this thread? I'd had to see you get disqualified because of some sillyness about thinking up ideas to put the other person in a humorous position. Just a thought...continue with the good times.

Hugs
marlene


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

MarleneS said:


> Not to put a damper on this funfest...have you given any thought to the possiblity that the producers might just be reading this thread? I'd had to see you get disqualified because of some sillyness about thinking up ideas to put the other person in a humorous position. Just a thought...continue with the good times.
> 
> Hugs
> marlene


 The producers ARE reading the thread. Dana already posted about that.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yep. I told them to read it.. but the only thing I have posted about "doing" for the other woman is scheduling when the hog will be delivered. 

yes, there has been funny things talked about, but not done.

Not making up anything special for the new wife.. it is part of our every day lives, But yes, I will try to schedule our normal things when she is here.. she only has a week here, I want to be sure she gets the feel for our lives that week.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm going to have to find someone with TV reception and actually watch this one I think!


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

I've just read thru the thread, and it looks like no one has asked, so I'll do it...
WHY? :shrug: Why sign up for this show? 

Mind you, I'm not criticizing, just curious. It's just not something our family would ever consider. We are a very private bunch. 

I looked up the website for the show and looked thru the bios. Ok.. a few of them made me say "YIKES! What planet are they from?" Clover, you seem far too 'normal' for this show!  Are you worried they'll send some nut to your house?

I've never seen the show. I'd never even heard of it until I saw your thread. But now I'm going to have to see if I can find someone to tape it for me. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

country_wife said:


> I've just read thru the thread, and it looks like no one has asked, so I'll do it...
> WHY? :shrug: Why sign up for this show?


 For the $20,000


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yep. the 20,000 about $14,400 post taxes by my figuring.

That's enough to pay off my car, pay off several other bills thus saving me over $500 per month in bills. (that's enough to let me STAY at home, I have been looking for a job to help w/ these bills) 

AND either start on the barn or fencing, or room addition we are planing.

I know Money does not make you happy, but it will pay off a few of our headaches.

That's good enough for me right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Dana, is the new wife going to need to do any canning or pickling? What will be her responsibilities in the garden?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

If we make it on the show,

I plan to ask them questions like.

Should I wait to clean out my garden and plant a new crop of tomatoes and let her do it?

Should I wait to make a batch of jam for her?

Should we schedule the farrier to come to the horses feet when she is here?

Hoe bout the young pig we need castrated? before she comes or after?

These are all things that need done in the next few weeks, if they want, I'll be more than glad to let them wait for her to "enjoy".


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Hoe bout the young pig we need castrated? before she comes or after?


 I definitely wouldn't schedule that for while she's there. That's way more than most people would be able to handle, and it might put her completely off of homesteading forever. Some people need a more gentle introduction to certain aspects of a radically different lifestyle.


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

One show had a peta woman at a hunting family's house. She did not have anything out for dinner so dad grabbed his gun and shot a rabbit. He cleaned it, she cried and cooked it. Meanwhile hunting mom at the peta family's house had a pig roast. They would not eat it but their friends loved it.


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> yep. the 20,000 about $14,400 post taxes by my figuring.
> 
> That's enough to pay off my car, pay off several other bills thus saving me over $500 per month in bills. (that's enough to let me STAY at home, I have been looking for a job to help w/ these bills)
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a decent paycheck for a couple of weeks work. 

Have there been any shows that follow up on families that have done this show? I'm thinking specifically of the woman whose husband worked three jobs, did housework, and got the kids off to school every day. I wonder how he reacted to having a woman come in and actually help out. Or maybe the woman that traded with her decided to stick around and get used to the pampering? I am going to have to find a season of this show for sale!  

Best of luck, TCA! I hope you have a blast! :baby04:


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 15, 2006)

MarleneS said:


> Not to put a damper on this funfest...have you given any thought to the possiblity that the producers might just be reading this thread? I'd had to see you get disqualified because of some sillyness about thinking up ideas to put the other person in a humorous position. Just a thought...continue with the good times.
> 
> Hugs
> marlene


Most of us are really just having fun with this and having fun comming up with funny ideas.

No one really wants to be ******** to the new wife, but she will need to see that homesteading is not all about sitting on the porch with a glass of lemonade.



Dana, you know they are going to put you into a situation where you mentioned your worst fears of where to stay don't you!?  

From a fellow Texan, good luck and have fun with this! I am sure your family will be so glad to get you back home after this.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

So my plan worked...give everyone an opportunity to admit that much of the advise was tongue-in-cheek and not to be taken too seriously  Just teasing, looking for a way to remove foot from ear (that's when you're really bad and even miss your mouth.)

Hugs
marlene


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol Marlene


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Dana, 
I just looked at your website. It's great! Love the pig pickin' pictures, they made me hungry. lol. How much meat did you get from that boy? 

I seriously thought about calling the Wifeswap folks when I got their e-mail, but I just couldn't see leaving my almost 3-year-old. How do you think Brooke will handle it? At least it's only for one week, I thought it was two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

homebirtha said:


> I seriously thought about calling the Wifeswap folks when I got their e-mail, but I just couldn't see leaving my almost 3-year-old.


 They may not have taken you anyway. They stick with families who have children between 5 and 18.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

homebirtha said:


> I seriously thought about calling the Wifeswap folks when I got their e-mail, but I just couldn't see leaving my almost 3-year-old.



Thats exactly where I am. Mine just turned 3. She would die if I left her for a week.


----------



## pilot_34 (Aug 8, 2002)

*HE WHO HAS FUN WINS!* LOL at least from what Ive seen of these shows so*HAVE FUN IF EVEN IF IT KILLS YA!*


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Brooke is 2 yrs old.
we have decided that my sister and mother will take her during the day, and she'll come home w/ daddy after work. I will not leave her w/ a stranger w/o daddy & big brothers there. all the boys start school that week, Brooke will just have fun w/ Aunt Bethany and Mee Ma.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I asked about the tasks that need to be done over the next few weeks (cleaning garden, planting new crops, horse feet done, pig dropped off, plum jam made, hen house cleaned, etc...) if it is a normal part of our life it would be great to schedule it while she is there.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd skip the jam making, but otherwise it sounds OK. Remember that she only has to do it your way half the week, so figure maybe one small task per day the first three days. Something that you can do in an hour may take her all day. Or at least be so hard for her that it's all she can manage in a day before she collapses.

In short, give her "interesting" things to do, but don't expect her to do as much as you can. 

Or maybe that's the wrong approach. maybe give her really simple tasks but keep her at them all day, so she knows what an honest day's work really means. People don't appreciate what real work is IMO.

Maybe "interesting" short things for two of the three days, and one day of simple but tedious long hours. Maybe cleaning the garden would be a good "all day" task. And maybe if hubby cooks, he could cook that dinner as a reward for her day of toil?

I love your spirit, and hope you get more than money out of the experience!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, jam making isn't so bad. Jelly, OTOH, can drive a sober woman to drink!

Pickles, maybe. They're easy, they're gratifying, and they taste good!

TCA, I don't think I'd leave her to take care of planting any crop I'd need for winter canning... Sure, let her get some dirt under her nails (cuz it's FUN once you try it!), but don't trust her with your tomatoes or beans. 

Again, I am so excited for you. This is a great opportunity for you and your family! 

Pony!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok Y'all.

From this point on I have to stay tight lipped about the possibilities of us being on the show "just in case".

I will continue to read your comments, so keep em commin. But please keep in mind I can no longer comment on any specifics about the show.

So, please keep me and the family (and yes, the new mom) in your thoughts and prayers.. I think we may need it during this adventure. lol

I have had great fun sharing this wild adventure w/ you. They have assured me that they will let me know in advance of airing dates/times.

Let the thread continue....... I'll be watching.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Congratulations!! I think this is really brave of you and hope it is a good experience. I figure you'll be trading with somene who works in an office and lives in a condo with one child who doesn't talk about body odors. So, if you end up in a high rise - enjoy the view!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Katie


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

be careful they dont try to make you look "strange". it seems like every episode I see of that show they try to edit it to make the families look at their worst...

watch out.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I watched the show for the first time last night! I actually thought parts of it were funny (and I rarely laugh at TV!) I've told DH and a few others about how I 'know' you and that you are going to be on the show! I'm so very excited! :dance:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

We saw it lastnight too, But boy do we see it differently now than we did before lol


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I have watched a few episodes of Wife Swap. In some cases there isn't anything the producers could do to make the people look any worse than they are. _shakes head_. OTOH, I have seen shows that the families on both sides were actually sane.

I think the one that sticks in my mind was the animal lover. Now don't get me wrong, I love animals, I have cats (too many), dogs and horses. And right now I am rat sitting my DDs rats. But this gal took it way to the extreme. She took all the trophy heads out of the house, and cried over them, make that bawled over them. Or the one where the man and son wore skirts (could have been the same family as the animal lover) and danced around in the front yard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> How wonderful for you!! We don't have cable but we will have it recorded to watch if we know when it's on.


 Wife Swap isn't on cable. It's on ABC.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Wife Swap isn't on cable. It's on ABC.


Here we can only get ABC channels on Satelite. We are limited to PBS, CBS, and NBC which is allright with me, cause we rarely watch tv. Times like this though it would be nice to get an ABC channel.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> Here we can only get ABC channels on Satelite. We are limited to PBS, CBS, and NBC which is allright with me, cause we rarely watch tv. Times like this though it would be nice to get an ABC channel.


Oh my Goodness.......No Lost? or Desperate Housewives? or Grey's Anatomy?
I know........I'm a TV junkie!! At least with these three shows anyway.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

TxCloverAngel:

When you list the chores to be done, do it as a schedule, giving her the time of day it is to be done and approximate time it will take to do it. That might simplify it for her and help her get a grasp of the chore. 

P.S. Are you giving autographs yet?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

wow! have you ever had to write a detailed schedule of your daily activities??

I just had to do one....
WOW I thought I was kinda lazy! LOL NOT
I do ALOT!!! lol

5 pages! 
filled from 4:15am till 10:30pm
Whew.... I'm tired just reading it!

Now I understand why I look like this!!!! lol (frazzled!)

If nothing else, this adventure has taught me alot about myself and my life!


----------



## JBourne76 (Jun 5, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> wow! have you ever had to write a detailed schedule of your daily activities??
> 
> I just had to do one....
> WOW I thought I was kinda lazy! LOL NOT
> ...



The line I made red says it all. That's awesome.

I admire your enthusiasm for this adventure. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

I've never watched the show ..and won't ..until your episode(s) come on. I want to be able to view it without any preconceived notions about how people behave on the show.

You've got a remarkable attitude. Everything is going to work out just fine for you.


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Tx...I think it's great! My hubby and I always talk about what it would be like to have some fru-fru lady come here for a week that can't boil water, and had to take off her fake nails to milk our goat, make cheeses and weed the garden, help split firewood, bake bread, etc. It's gonna be a hoot! Please keep us all posted!
- Kathy


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

OK, I'm curious: what the heck is cleaning the garden? I do a lot of mulching with raised beds. The only thing I can figure is that it means pulling up the plant markers?? That wouldn't take all day! :shrug:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

by cleaning the garden, I meant, pulling the spent plants, mulching, & weeding etc...
I have 4 beds that are spent and need cleared out for a new crop or put to bed.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

the waiting begins.

I cannot confirm or deny if we are going to be on the show. 

But I have to say. everyone who we have dealt with (and its a LOT of people in and out of here) have been super-nice. They made us feel very comfortable, answered our questions and addressed our concerns.

we get to have a few weeks of "normal" now. this is just so exciting!

Hubby & I feel much better about the whole thing. and can't wait for the adventure.. whatever may happen over the next 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I cannot confirm or deny if we are going to be on the show.


 Will you be able to tell us the date when the show may or may not air?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Will you be able to tell us the date when the show may or may not air?


Yep ! lol


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

its less than a week-and-a-half till the swap.. *if* I go **wink**
I am getting nervous!! lol
I didn't think I would! But I have been watching the show on TV 
and the word travels fast around this tiny town!
I am already getting asked if I am that lady who is gonna be on the TV show! lol

Don't worry... I wont forget the little people lol

I still need to find someone who will record it for me on a DVD! geesh! lol

will update you before I leave.. **if I do** lol


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> its less than a week-and-a-half till the swap.. *if* I go **wink**
> I am getting nervous!! lol
> I didn't think I would! But I have been watching the show on TV
> and the word travels fast around this tiny town!
> ...


Don't make us come down there and MAKE you board that plane now...


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Good Luck! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

TxCloverGal - the producers will likely give you a copy or two of the show.

Hugs
marlene


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I sure hope so Marlene... adding that to the list of questions I'll ask.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

*IF* you get to do the swap, when do you find out what the other family is like? So you know kind of what to expect?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> *IF* you get to do the swap, when do you find out what the other family is like? So you know kind of what to expect?


thats the thing about the show. I will have no idea where I'm going or who I'm meeting until I get there, its the same for the new "wife" she will know nothing till she gets here.

scray & exciting all at once! lol


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

That's part of what makes it so fun to watch.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> its less than a week-and-a-half till the swap.. *if* I go **wink**
> I am getting nervous!! lol
> I didn't think I would! But I have been watching the show on TV
> and the word travels fast around this tiny town!
> ...


Well, **IF you do go ** , is it possible to have your husband keep us updated on when you leave and when you return? You know, IF and WHEN you go.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well.... **IF** I go, I'll leave early next Saturday the 19th. and come home the next Sunday.. thats **IF** I go


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

Heck yea I'd do it. Doesn't each couple get 50K and are supposed to leave thier recomendations as to how the other couple should spend the money.

Recomendations only.

Hard to earn that kind of Jack for two weeks time any where.

Let us know when you are on the tube. love that show.

Do us homesteaders proud.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

nope, thats another show... "Meet your new mom" I think. this one is $20,000 when the show airs... If there is a show


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> nope, thats another show... "Meet your new mom" I think. this one is $20,000 when the show airs... If there is a show


Now I am confused! So, what is the name of the show you MIGHT be on? I was thinking of the other show too for $50K. I didn't know there were 2 shows like that.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

its only one week and its called wife swap on abc...and she'll get 20k
if she goes on it...wink wink wink


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

the show I might be on is ABC's "Wife Swap". Monday nights @ 7pm here
the other show is on FOX I think and it is called "Meet Your New Mommy"


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Gotcha- now I am a little less confused  There are so many reality TV shows, that it is hard to keep track of :shrug: I love Wife Swap!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> well.... **IF** I go, I'll leave early next Saturday the 19th. and come home the next Sunday.. thats **IF** I go


Girl! You better go! I'll fly to Texas and help you pack and push you into the car then off to the airport!  I for one am excited :bouncy: about this now! I don't even get regular channels so will have to find a way to see this show _when_ it airs.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Our family is rootin' for ya! Don't worry...we won't believe anything they say about you! If  you go....let us know when it will be aired...we'll be glued to the set. I watched it last night...it was better than usual in that it was more about personalities than location or lifestyle. The good news is that sometimes things change for the better after the show, so you could be a positive influence on another family. So keep smiling....I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> this one is $20,000 when the show airs... If there is a show


Now I'm confused. Are you saying if they (ABC) decide not to air your episode, there is no pay out for you? You get "Nada"? You better step it up a notch and go postal, :hobbyhors so it airs and you see the money.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well...

they don't pay till it airs because That's a good way to make sure we don't break any contract that we may or may not have w/ them about confidentiality etc... lol get it? hehe

its the same w/ any other show.. Survivor, etc...


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> well...
> 
> they don't pay till it airs because That's a good way to make sure we don't break any contract that we may or may not have w/ them about confidentiality etc... lol get it? hehe
> 
> its the same w/ any other show.. Survivor, etc...


I understand this, "BUT" what happens if they never air the show? You get nothing? There must be some pay out for you besides the 20K when/if the show airs. Go over that contract and see what it says about not airing you episode.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Dana, I've been keeping up with all of this since the casting call thread and I am just soooo excited for you and your family! Can't wait to see you on there, *if* they choose y'all, ya know <wink wink>.... especially since we're practically neighbors!! LOL!!

Best wishes for a wonderful time.

Pam  <----------- will try to tape the show....


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

If nothing else, when it's your turn to make the house rules, have the new husband clean the house in a bra and high heels. That'll guarantee the show airing........ LOL


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

If you go, and if it turns out well and they schedule the show to air, will you eventually be able to let us know which day to tune in to see it?

Our family want to see your goats! (We're big fans of goats.)

Lynda


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

CraftyDiva said:


> I understand this, "BUT" what happens if they never air the show? You get nothing? There must be some pay out for you besides the 20K when/if the show airs. Go over that contract and see what it says about not airing you episode.


CraftyDiva, read between the lines!!!! **IF** TxCloverAngel goes  , then she will get the money. I'm guessing that since ABC has already had the camera men out to her house for several days and already taped their family life, chances are they are going to have her do a swap.

TxCloverAngel, I am really excited for you!!!!!! I think it will be neat to see someone from the board on tv baring their life & family for America to see. As has been said, I just hope they don't "paint" your family as a country bumpkin family with putting words that you've said in other places into other areas that (**IF**  you go), completely change what you originally meant to say. I can understand you aren't going to be able to talk about it until after the show has already aired. (**IF** you even go that is!) That will be awful tough on us to have to wait to see what actually happened (that is **IF** you go), but we also are rooting for you to get that money for your homestead, so we will just have to wait as we don't want to jeopardize that. Of course you know, that is **IF** you even go. At any rate, GOOD LUCK - **IF** you even get to go!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol MWS thats right


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I just hope you don't get so big headed and "uppity" that you leave the forum!

A couple years ago a member here was accepted for Dr. Phil's TV weight loss program-----We don't ever hear from her anymore!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol if anything else I'm afraid the embarrassment will drive me into seclusion! lol

That's "IF" I'm on the show


----------



## SweetSarah (May 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I am so excited and nervous for you. I know I would never do that show. So good luck, if you get to do it that is! And make sure you keep us posted on the air date!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

tallpines said:


> A couple years ago a member here was accepted for Dr. Phil's TV weight loss program-----We don't ever hear from her anymore!


I was just thinking about her about a week ago. I couldn't remember her forum name and I wondered how she ever did with the weight loss. Does anybody know? And refresh my memory on her poster name.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well cool! maybe after Dr Phil see's me he'll help me w/ that too! whoo hoo lol


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

WARNING----THREAD DRIFT

the Dr. Phil lady was "Ashetec"

she hasnt posted in nearly a year (9-17-05)

this was here signature line....
Angela Carver
336-877-4025
www.DeliveringOnThePromise.com/40252853
www.FreedomAtHomeTeam.com/angela 


Good Luck **IF** you get to be on TV *wink wink nudge nudge*


Rachel


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

.._if_ you go ..like _if_ you're TxCloverAngel ..and _if_ you've ever posted on HT ..then I hope you have the time of your life..

..LOL


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

LOl this is too funny


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

:rock: 

Checked my local Sunday TV magazine this week...it lists both family names so "if" our HT family is involved in "Wife Swap", we may see their "name" for the Monday night show. Unfortunately, our TV reception for ABC is poor to none, mostly none. Will try to find someone to record for us as we'd really enjoy seeing y'all. 
 

Nappy


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll have to turn the antenna outside to pick it up,but I definitely will! I mean,_if_ there's any reason to watch


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey y'all. I was just thinkin.. maybe you can help me out *if* I get to go lol

if you were gonna cook someone rabbit and really wanted to show them how good it was (to someone who doesnt want to like it) what recipe would you use??


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

nappy said:


> :rock:
> 
> Checked my local Sunday TV magazine this week...it lists both family names so "if" our HT family is involved in "Wife Swap", we may see their "name" for the Monday night show. Unfortunately, our TV reception for ABC is poor to none, mostly none. Will try to find someone to record for us as we'd really enjoy seeing y'all.
> 
> ...


Did I miss something? Is it maybe going to be on Monday? I haven't been following the whole thread, just bits and pieces. Thanks!


----------



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd love to help out, but the only recipe I know like that was at a little rest. in Santorini and I forgot to get the recipe or the name of the place. 

Though I will love to see any posted here!

And good luck!!!!!! Er... I mean good luck IF you go!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

KindredSpirit said:


> Did I miss something? Is it maybe going to be on Monday? I haven't been following the whole thread, just bits and pieces. Thanks!


lol noooo your fine.
the show wife swap airs on Monday nights. 

*IF* my family is featured on it , it wont air for 4-8 weeks from taping.


----------



## dragonflyz9C (Mar 22, 2006)

How exciting... I always joke with my daughter when we watch the show that I am going to sign our family up. She doesn't like the idea of having a different mom and pleads with me not to call. To be honest, I would be leary of who they would send to my house. They always seem to pair you with someone who is the complete opposite. Hopefully they will show you and your family in a good light (that's my prayer for you and your family).


----------



## dragonflyz9C (Mar 22, 2006)

Will part of the new wife's day be chatting with Homesteading Today friends? That would be a hoot!!! Invite her to come and chat with a bunch of like minded folk.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> lol noooo your fine.
> the show wife swap airs on Monday nights.
> 
> *IF* my family is featured on it , it wont air for 4-8 weeks from taping.


Thanks! I didn't want to miss it. If you get on I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

as for the rabbit recipe. ask on the rabbit forum


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

My favorite rabbit recipe for people who have never tried rabbit is to just cut it into serving size pieces, salt and pepper, brown in a little oil, then add it to your favorite pasta sauce recipe. 

If I understand correctly the shows are recorded and then shown at a later date. The participating wives do not know where they are going until they get there. That way both families get the opportunity to watch the final edited version of the programs after it's all said and done. In addition to what Txclovergal said about why they do not pay participants until after airtime - there is likely no deadline on when the show can be aired. In other words, they can air it 10 years down the road if they choose to. 

Hoping IF she's on we don't have to wait too long to see it 

Marlene


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Have her make rabbit potpie; then she will get the pleasure of rolling out the crust, too. Or if it is for you to make, most people if they like chicken potpie won't know the difference unless you tell them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like an easy rabbit dish - Cut up the rabbit (legs/back), throw it in the slow cooker, add a couple cans of cream of *whatever* soup and a bit of milk. Season with pepper/garlic/onion. Cook all day.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

My brother used to make Rabbit Cacciatore (that's Italian for "hunter's stew") in the crock pot....mmm,excellent!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

TxCloverAngle, where are you going to find rabbit if you are located in a city setting?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well If I get on the show... isnt that what he production staff does? lol I dont know. Maybe we can come here to find someone!!! that would be cool!!


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

hahaha they just might since it would make great tv...IF you get on...lol


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

What makes you so sure you are even going to be with people that will eat meat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> What makes you so sure you are even going to be with people that will eat meat?


 LOL I remember the episode where they traded wives between a vegan PETA activist family and a hunting family with animal heads mounted all over the walls


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh I know... that has crossed my mind....
Oh my.....


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

ladycat said:


> LOL I remember the episode where they traded wives between a vegan PETA activist family and a hunting family with animal heads mounted all over the walls


Isn't this the one that had them take the heads away in the back of the pick-up and she was standing there crying?


TXClover, I like fried rabbit. Or fry it up, make some gravy and fried rabbit to gravy to simmer a bit. Don't forget the biscuits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Topaz Farm said:


> Isn't this the one that had them take the heads away in the back of the pick-up and she was standing there crying?


 Yes. I think she was even apologizing to the mounted heads, and kissed one of them. She was a NUT. But then, all those PETA people are nuts.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Just letting y'all know.
I wont be online much after Wed of this week. I'll be gone for 10 days 

Any posts from my screen name that may appear Sat the 19th - the next Sat wont really be me. 

It'll be someone else.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Just letting y'all know.
> I wont be online much after Wed of this week. I'll be gone for 10 days
> 
> Any posts from my screen name that may appear Sat the 19th - the next Sat wont really be me.
> ...


HOW COOL!

We had a chance to watch the show for the first time last night. I know they have to do a lot of editing to simplify things, but I liked the way they made sure to show the good side of each person involved. It really struck us how they did not just make one person into a cartoonish villian and the other into a hero.

They had a thrifty homeschooling woman exchange with a very affluent shopping crazy woman last night. We could not help but think how $20,000 would be life changing for the trifty family and a drop in the bucket for the other folks. But it looks like the wealthy woman also got a lot of value from the experience.


I was quite prepared to not like a show like this, but it was very enjoyable. We did have to turn off the sound and watch it on closed caption, though - way too much busy busy music running in the background all of the time and my "up the holler" ears find that sort of thing a bit tiring.

We'll be watching for your posts.  Too bad you aren't in the "Buy Nothing Along" in CF  

Lynda


----------



## End of the Road (Apr 19, 2006)

" LOL I remember the episode where they traded wives between a vegan PETA activist family and a hunting family with animal heads mounted all over the walls  "

And here I thought PETA stood for 

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh I know! I want to get in w/ the buy nothing thing.. but its gonna be a few months before I'm ready for that. That would have been great!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Hey y'all. I was just thinkin.. maybe you can help me out *if* I get to go lol
> 
> if you were gonna cook someone rabbit and really wanted to show them how good it was (to someone who doesnt want to like it) what recipe would you use??


The easiest and most likely easily eaten rabbit recipe is rabbit fingers. You clean and bone the rabbit. Then bread and fry like chicken fingers. It will look and taste like chicken. Just don't over cook it as it will be kinda dry if you do.

P.S. I Gave this to my very hesitant in-laws and they liked it.


----------



## Gideon's War (Dec 18, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> What makes you so sure you are even going to be with people that will eat meat?



There is no greater icebreaker than going out in the backyard with the .22 and dropping some fine hares. I would get the pay per view to watch their faces as you'd clean the rabbits in front of them


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

lgslgs said:


> We had a chance to watch the show for the first time last night. I know they have to do a lot of editing to simplify things, but I liked the way they made sure to show the good side of each person involved. It really struck us how they did not just make one person into a cartoonish villian and the other into a hero.
> 
> They had a thrifty homeschooling woman exchange with a very affluent shopping crazy woman last night. We could not help but think how $20,000 would be life changing for the trifty family and a drop in the bucket for the other folks. But it looks like the wealthy woman also got a lot of value from the experience.Lynda


I caught the show lastnight too with the Harkin family who were the thrifty ones. I kept telling my wife "this is the show one of our members is going to be on!", well that is **IF** she gets called to do it   . The more I watched lastnight's show, the more it seemed that it was Texas Clover Angel! (I know it wasn't.) But the Harkin family was a downhome country family with 8 kids. They had chickens and the wife homeschooled all 8 kids. I didn't see where the Harkin family was really painted in a "nice" light. Of course, the mother from the wealthy family wasn't painted "nice" either.

The wealthy woman was all involved in only HER life and could seem to care less about her husband or 2 kids. She did come around at the end of the show, but I doubt if her spending habit will change much. She worked all the time selling lingerie and says she spends $60,000 - $70,000 / year on clothes for herself! All the latest styles that she seems to wear only once. I didn't see where the show ever did say what either of the father's did for work.

Now, the Harkin family came across as odd as well. While they were into whole grain foods - grinding whole wheats, etc (which is all fine in itself), and enjoyed being frugal -almost to the point of being obsessed with it! They bought no brand new clothes at all and said they clothed the whole family per year on $500.00. However, being a very religious family, they were pleased that "The Lord provided" more clothes as church members left bags of clothes beside their vehicle while they were at church. (The parents seemed to think that THIS was wonderful - but the impression I got is that the church members felt sorry for the kids and gave them used clothes.) I also thought it odd, that if the church members were simply giving them used clothes they would have mentioned it to them in church "Hey, I have a bag of clothes I think your son can use. See me after church." There wasn't any of that - just the bags left out beside their vehicle. It seemed like they were more of a charity case and felt sorry for the kids, more than church members giving them used clothes that their own kids had outgrown!

The other odd thing (and I'm not looking to be flamed here) was the homeschooling. Out of the 8 kids, the oldest was a 15 year old son. When the fancy dressed up mother asked him, why he didn't go to school his reply was along the line of "Because of all the drugs, sex, and profanity." When the fancy mother wanted to put the kids into school the father flat out refused saying he wanted his kids to learn about chickens and things at home - not about drugs or sex. (I'm thinking the boy hadn't been told anything about sex other than what he has seen the chickens do.) When she finally talked the Dad into touring the school, he was amazed at how well behaved the students were, how great the teachers were, and how nice the school was. Not that that seemed to influence anything, as at the end of the show the mother was still homeschooling them.

Which brought up another point. When the frugal mother was at the wealthy family's house, she homeschooled the kids for a day. When the father talked to the son about homeschooling, the son's reply was "It's great! It's like I'm on vacation. For math, I had to do 2 math problems which only took a couple minutes." The father was concerned about this and refused to let his kids be homeschooled anymore with very minor work being done and a total of 3 1/2 hours of "teaching" for the day. In my opinion, what I saw, was the frugal lady trying to homeschool the kids that were farther along than what she seemed to think they were.

While I think it is important for country children to learn about chickens and country life, if the frugal family thinks their 8 kids are going to go out in life and get jobs based on their knowledge of chickens, then the kids will be living on hand outs!!!!!

All in all, neither family was shown as a "normal" family with both being to the extreme in their way of life!!!!!!


I'm hoping Texas Clover Angel, that this is NOT how your family comes across as! But that is **IF** you are even picked to go!  Until you hear otherwise, I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip this week.   Keep us updated when you can!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I watched the show for the first time last night and had to turn it off... it was getting scary. An uptight utterly organized woman traded places with this laid back woman who had 22 animals in her house. Now, I'll admit, letting the dogs "go" in the house is well beyond my comfort zone. And 22 is three times the critters in my house. The furballs under the couch must be most impressive. But when she packed the animals, who are family pets, off to "storage" I changed the channel. I am amazed one of the kids didn't stand up and say "this little experiement is OVER." And "get OUT." And the uptight woman attacked the parenting style of her counterpart as well as the tidyness of the house.

It was just too weird for me. I think participating in the program might actually be easier than watching it!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

we watched them lastnight too.
Oh my , my poor hubby was a wreck before they were done. lol 
He says he is calm as can be about the whole thing...
but every Monday night he freaks and MUST clean a closet or something lol

poor poor man.. thank Goodness its almost over lol


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Gideon's War said:


> There is no greater icebreaker than going out in the backyard with the .22 and dropping some fine hares. I would get the pay per view to watch their faces as you'd clean the rabbits in front of them



LOL...how funny as this was how we spent this weekend. My DS shot his first rabbit ( first anything kill) and then I had to run get the "book" on what to do with it...I was okay after the cutting off of the head and pulling the fur off.  .then it was just meat.


----------



## Barb (May 14, 2002)

Back a few pages it was mentioned that you ought to have her come to the forum. If you are thinking about doing that I wish you would reconsider. If a million viewers (I am guessing how many watch) see it at least a portion of them will want to come and see the site - not to join but out of curiosity. I think that it will overload the forum and also open us up to even more wierdo's and trolls than we already experience. Please think about it. We have had some real problems in the past.

Just my two cents.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont think she will be able to post. but hubby or my sister might.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Good Luck TCA. I hope it turns out to be a fun experience for you and for her. I'm soooo anxious to see your show. I've only seen the show 2 times, and both times it was so full of drama that I turned it off. I vagely remember something about a city woman who refused to cut wood and another (or maybe the same show) where a city lady removed lots of animals from the country home. I have enough real drama in my real life, I watch tv for intertainment to avoid drama not add to it.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Wow. I'll definitely be looking for this one to come on - your last name is "smith", right? (haha!)

I only watch this show rarely, but usually enjoy it when I do. Last night we saw just the end, even my husband watched the last few minutes. "If/When" you're on I'll either be setting a timer or begging/paying handomsely/begging spinner to make "just one more" copy on DVD so I can see it!


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

OH BOY! Have a great 10 days ..and we'll look forward to your return!


This is GREAT! Absolutely LOVE IT! :grouphug:


----------



## h_oder (May 25, 2006)

Texas Clover Angel - 

Hope I'm not too late to get this to you. On your 10 day trip, good luck and try to have fun! *IF* you manage to get on TV, we can't wait to watch the episode!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks y'all!

Today is the last "normal" day we'll have around here for quite awhile 
Not thats its been "normal" at all the last few weeks! lol


----------



## Dubai Vol (Mar 22, 2006)

Just remember:

No matter where you go, there you are.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I know you'll do us proud :clap: I hope that lady know that you don't mess with Texas. LOL. Now don't you go shootin' any of them city rabbits. They may shoot back. LOL. Have loads of fun and have a safe trip.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Good luck to you and your family TXCloverAngel!!!! I hope you teach some city slickers something about living in the country. Remember that both you and your husband needs to stay calm and not "lose" it.

I'm looking forward to when the show airs and I can tell my wife "There - THERE is the lady I know from the homesteading site I get on!!!!!!!!!"

May God bless you and your family for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I'm looking forward to when the show airs and I can tell my wife "There - THERE is the lady I know from the homesteading site I get on!!!!!!!!!"


 LOL my mother doesn't even know how to use a computer but I keep her updated on the goings on at HT, and she's as excited about TexasCloverAngel as I am. She's going to record the episode.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Good Luck to you and yours! Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Best wishes, and have fun.

Angie


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Good luck to you and your family TXCloverAngel!!!! I'm looking forward to when the show airs and I can tell my wife "There - THERE is the lady I know from the homesteading site I get on!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> May God bless you and your family for the next 2 weeks.


yep Ditto! 
Ive told my wife,mom,dad,grandmother,and co workers.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

ladycat said:


> LOL my mother doesn't even know how to use a computer but I keep her updated on the goings on at HT, and she's as excited about TexasCloverAngel as I am. She's going to record the episode.


Yeah, my mom's excited too. TxClover Angel lives 40 min from her house, plus I talk about "my forum" all the time. She has her own forum that she's a member of and a lady at work has another forum. We talk about them like they are kids or relatives. "Guess what I learned on my forum" or "You wouldn't believe what someone on my forum said!". during the hurricane evacuation, when someone at work couldn't get in touch with me because the cell phones were down, she came here and searched my screen name (she knew what it was) and found out that I was OK because she knew I'd keep the board updated or ask for help here if I needed it. She said it made her feel a lot better because she knew I was trying to do it alone with a blind pig. Anyway, long rant, but it's funny that we can get so attached to our boards.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am officially kinda freaking out now.

I am not at all concerned about where I am going. (you know, when I leave town for awhile for no official reason)

But.. I am Mom....
I have my finger on the pulse of everything & everyone here.
and I am leaving it all in the care of others.
Yes, one of those ppl is my hubby, and I trust him.. But.. EEEEEK! No say so... NO contact... Oh my!

I know everything will be ok, but I guess I am a tad more of a control freak than I thought! lol

Excited and nervous all at the same time.

thanks for all the well wishes.... 
taking a deep breath ... 
IN...2....3....
OUT....2......3....
ok better now


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

:dance: :dance: :dance: You'll be great! Don't worry!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks Beltane.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Best wishes and many blessings. You are a fine example of a country person or any other for that matter.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I was sitting on our couch lastnight thinking "I wonder how TXCloverAngel is doing? Is she pulling her hair out yet? What about her husband? 
Is TXCloverAngel even able to get to sleep in a strange house? 
What kind of family did she get thrown into - one that worships Satan, a family that believes in PETA, a vegetarian family, a wealthy family living in the middle of a city? 
How are TXCloverAngel's husband and children handling their new "wife/mom"? Is she dressed to the hilt in designer clothes and has more makeup on than Tammy Faye Baker? Does she think she just moved into a horror movie - where are all the malls, the shopping centers, the cement sidewalks, and parking lots? What are those bright dots in the sky at night? And  WHAT ON EARTH is that smell? They have chickens AND GOATS?!?!?  "You expect me to eat an egg that just came out of a chicken's rearend???  EWWWWWW!!!! I only want to eat eggs that come from the store!"
I wonder what TXCloverAngel's "job" is in the new home? What rules does she have to follow that is driving her crazy? What "new" rules is TXCloverAngel's family going to have to follow under the management of the new "wife/mom"?
Good grief!!!!!! Your imagination can run wild. How on earth are we ever going to wait to see the show?

Here's hoping TXCloverAngel is having a good time as well as her husband and children! May God bless them during this time and let their minds be open to learning new things while they also teach new things to their "new" family.


----------



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing! Hope it's all going well. How exciting!

Ricki


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I don't know how I'll be able to wait "if" there's a show to see!

10 days - no wonder the husbands/wives are always so glad to see each other!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

psssst! I'm leaving tomorrow! lol its been a looooong day.thanks so much y'all!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

have fun, take deep breaths when in shock...

Will be looking for a date, IF you go... when you get back from your "vacation".

Angie


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Have fun... now I must see an episode of the show!


----------



## almostthere (Nov 9, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Hey y'all. I was just thinkin.. maybe you can help me out *if* I get to go lol
> 
> if you were gonna cook someone rabbit and really wanted to show them how good it was (to someone who doesnt want to like it) what recipe would you use??



Tastes like chicken, LOL pick your best chicken recipe, dont let them know what it is until they clean thier plates!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

rabbit pot pie. Yummy. Good luck and have as much fun as you can.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Ohh, day 2 and counting....


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

This is so exciting! I've been out of town but I think I'm all caught up now. One thing I may have missed, though: Is TCA allowed to post while she is at the other house? Or do they have rules about using the internet (assuming her "new home" has a computer)?

/VM


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I can just imagine what fun she is having about right now, LOL!

I bet they won't let her say a bit till after the show airs.

:dance:


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I think she is not allowed to contact anyone including her family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

She said she wouldn't be able to post while she's gone. She also said a while back she couldn't talk about anything that happens until the show airs.

*Maybe* she'll at least be able to tell us what state she visited before the show airs.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Tonight's looks interesting: 
Monday, August 21, 8/7c
"Cedarquist/Oeth"
A low-tech, stay-at-home mom who lives off the electric grid in an isolated tree house swaps places with a high-powered, plugged-in career mom who's wired in suburbia.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Seems to be a running theme here? How many low tech, off grid, homesteading type families will they pit against the urban high tech career driven types? Tonight's episode makes for how many like that, plus TCA and her family. I would think the audience would get bored with it, eventually..

Pam  <--------- just thinking out loud...


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Last night's episode centered on education....showing the homeschooled children as being distracted by the chaos caused by their younger siblings running wild during study time.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> Last night's episode centered on education....showing the homeschooled children as being distracted by the chaos caused by their younger siblings running wild during study time.


It's sad that they showed homeschool in such a bad light. Most homeschoolers have wonderful systems where their children learn so well they are well ahead of the public school system. What they showed was a woman who did not know how to homeschool making a mess of it. That's sad. The harvard wife didn't know how to function without her highly scheduled life, and the treehouse mom didn't know how to function in the high tech life. That's why they choose oposite family types and throw them into lifestyles they are not prepared for. It's designed to make the dramatic situations they are looking for.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The real drama is in how well a person can adapt to a different environment. It amazes me at the end of the two weeks how often a person who, at the beginning had his or her feet set in concrete and wearing blinders, will end up letting go of long held patterns. And other times, someone who appears to be more easy, will be very defensive and set in their ways.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

day 4 and praying ....


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

(Sound of clock ticking.) Tick, tick, tick, tick, tick . . . . .

Looking up at clock. Yawn.

Now why on earth would TxCloverAngel take this week for a vacation?!? Darn her anyway!!!!!!!!!!! Now how are we supposed to know **IF** she is going to go be on this show?   

Why on earth would she go on vacation this week?!?!?!?


----------



## Chickieeeee (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been following this thread. According to the way that Wife Swap works, for 1/2 the time that she is there, she lives the way that family lives. Now that we are past the 1/2 way mark, or just past the 1/2 way mark, the family has to do things her way. 

I wonder if she will make them some rabbit stew? Mmmmmm...sounds good to me. It will be interesting to see the way that she changes things to her style. I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

She'll be back in a couple days, I think. Even if she can't tell us anything yet, at least we'll know she made it out alive. lol


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hopefully she'll be able to tell us when it airs ... 

When we were on PBS' America's Heartland, we were told airing 2nd week of September but it didn't come to our local PBS until November. Of course, there is a difference between regular network and local PBS.

I wonder what she's teaching them???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Hopefully she'll be able to tell us when it airs ...


 She said she'll be able to tell us the airing date as soon as she knows it.

The only thing she knew last she posted about it was that it was supposed to air 4 to 8 weeks after taping. Which means it should be 4 to 8 weeks from this week.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Chickieeeee said:


> According to the way that Wife Swap works, for 1/2 the time that she is there, she lives the way that family lives. Now that we are past the 1/2 way mark, or just past the 1/2 way mark, the family has to do things her way.


Yeah, but that also means who she swapped with is now with her husband and kids running the house the way SHE wants to. Say a prayer for them for who knows what kind of lady THEY ended up with!


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing your episode.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Isn't she home today????


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

cricket said:


> Isn't she home today????


 I think she won't be home until tomorrow.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Someone was active under her username this morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

This is the last post she posted that indicated how long she would be gone

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1580432#post1580432


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Oops, this was posted after the above one

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1589549#post1589549


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

By my calculation, TCA will be back in 3 days. Her last post was on the 18th saying she would be going on a 10 day "vacation" the next day, which would have been the 19th. So she should be posting again on the 29th or 30th. Maybe I am adding wrong, but I don't expect we'll hear from her for a few more days.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

this is Dana's sister, Bethany.
She will be home tomorrow. (Sun)
But I think it'll be late so I doubt she'll update till Mon.

I havent been able to talk to her, none of us have, but the crew here would have told us if she wasnt ok.

She is tough, and I have no doubt she's holding her own and will make us proud.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update. We're all excited to know a big Hollywood star!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the update......

I cant wait until the show airs.....she wont be able to tell us anything about what she did or the things the other lady did (that is IF she really went to be on TV  ) If she does tell then she wont get any money

Rachel


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

OH OH OH I just can't wait to hear from her and see it when it airs...then we can all say we know a 'celebrity'! LOL

I hope she had a good time though and that the other family didn't give her crud about anything.

You notice how they don't have a 'Husband swap' though...I mean I know they have to deal with it too during the swap, but we women are just superwomen :angel: . We can handle just about anything. LOL!

Sorry guys...had to do it


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everybody!!!!
I'm home from my vacation.

Did you know that the average temp in San Francisco is a lovely 76 degrees?
Here in Texas its a balmy 250! lol

I'm tired.. and very very VERY happy to be home.. more later.

Thanks for the well wishes.. I need to go snuggle w/ the DH


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Hi everybody!!!!
> I'm home from my vacation.
> 
> Did you know that the average temp in San Francisco is a lovely 76 degrees?
> ...


Hey Dana, good to hear from you. Remember, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Now pray for good editing at the studio!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Welcome home TCA!! Hope you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome home....

Angie


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Remember " There's no place like home"

Welcome Back


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow is it ever great to be home!
As y'all know, I can't say much about the goins on of my journey, but I'll do what I can.

I met and got to be a part of a very nice family, but of course their lifestyle was very VERY different than ours is here.

I got the chance to be "Mom" for a week to two teenage girls.
Live in a multi-million dollar home (BEAUTIFUL)
and live life as their mom does each and every day.

It was kinda funny.... I was in paradise so to say.. and I couldn't wait to get home to my little messy loud farm! lol

I have no doubt that the other mom felt the same way! 

There is so much I want to tell you!!!!
but **sigh** good things come to those who wait lol


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I'd ignored this thread, then last night I watched Johnny Depp Pirate movie on ABC and they relentlessly advertised the upcoming episode of this wife swap thing. Said they were swapping wives with a "pirate" family. Had some woman whacking at brush with a sword. 

Definitely high quality entertainment there. Guess everybody except me wants their 15 min of fame real bad.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad your back and hoping your 'vacation' was fun!


----------



## JBourne76 (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome home! You sound upbeat. I'm glad.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Chickieeeee said:


> Not to steal from this thread. But, do you know what episode number you were on America's Heartland? I would love to check it out on the web. I love watching other homesteaders on TV! (Not that I have much time for it.)


#106

http://www.americasheartland.com/episodes/episode_106/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad to have you back, Dana! It sounds like the swap went well!!  Prayerfully, the editing will be good too!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome home! I bet you are doing a lot of snuggling and just walking around home. I cannnot imagine being gone for so long from the home. Hope you enjoyed yourself and taught as well as learned a thing or two. Nothing like walking a mile in someone else's shoes to appreciate your own. Blessings.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

we think it'll be in Oct or Nov before its ready to air.. we'll find out and I'll pass it along when I know.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

your good , but i wasnt too worried about you...is the family ok.....yours....are they giving you the silent treatment or looking forward to the new barn and glad to have mom back?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

we are all fine, there were good times and bad on both sides, but we all agree that we were DONE and ready for things to get back to "normal" again.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

So glad to have you back where you belong....with us! Now you need to start a thread on the new barn....and keep us posted via a journal and pics....we feel like our prayers helped build it


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Glad to have you back! I know you can't talk details but do you think you learned some things? Do you think your family did? Did that poor woman do okay? I think her swap would have been the hardest, to be honest.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

the new Mom was a real trooper!
All turned out ok.
there are , of course, somethings none of us are really happy about.
But we all walked out of this with new friends in the end. 
and, yes, I think we all learned something about each others lives/values and we even learned some things about ourselves.

after editing I'll be released to do press/give more info. will let ya know. 
they told me today maybe mid october. we'll keep ya posted.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Exactly the kind of info I was hoping you'd be able to share. Thank you! Looking forward to learning more, eventually. Sounds like a good experience all the way around, including the things folks weren't really happy about. Sometimes those things turn out to be the most valuable, after a little time has passed.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Welcome back. It sounds like you did o.k.I was hoping that yours wouldn't be a disaster. I only watched part of one show and one woman said she hated the other one. I didn't watch after that but I can't wait to see yours. I'll definately watch that one.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, so glad you are back from your vacation. Now, can you tell us when & **IF** you are going to be taping the show?!?   

Glad you are back and it sounds like everything mostly went okay. You can now get back to living a normal life, but be sure to tell us when it is going to air!! I'm so excited to see it.

WELCOME BACK HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, Dana! Glad you, your family, and livestock survived!

Sounds like you had an interesting time, eh? 

I'm just so excited for you, and really looking forward to hearing about your adventures -- as well as to see what sort of editing they'll do to your story.

God bless! 

Pony!


----------



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

We can't wait to see ya'll on TV Clover. Glad to see ya'll survived.

Best wishes from OHIO,
Mike


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well yesterday was the day I ran around town doing damage control.
I tell ya.... we earned every penny that we'll get out of this!

There is so much I want to tell y'all. But after going though all of this, I really don't want to take any chance of jeprodizing anything.

we really enjoyed the other family.
But... Hubby and I will no longer watch the show.


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to see you back. I've been waiting to see your posts. Understand you cann't say anything just curious on why you won't watch anymore. Maybe later when you can do press you can tell us (your know just your best friends you can whisper it to.  :hobbyhors


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, Dana. Just keep mum until the show has aired and you have collected your moolah.

THEN you can spill the beans, but good!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Damage Control?!?!?! Oh my!

Keep that lip buttoned until you get the okay to talk. Just keep thinking about that barn!!!


----------



## Arkie1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Please be careful, saying you won't watch the show any more is getting close to a vague but derogatory statement about the show & we really want you to get your barn!  :help: 

Maybe this thread should be put on hold till after the showing so there's no risk of your segment not airing. :shrug: You could just start another thread about your current daily happenings and plans for your new barn.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

SHHHHHH Dana -- we would hate for you to loose your reward. We've waited this long - we can wait for the airing ) 

Glad you are home and you and your family are okay. 

Don't be overly concerned about how you are made to look in the final cut -- the format of the show seems to be to bring out the odd and unusual for viewers entertainment. You know that old, well "my family might have problems but we aren't that bad" -- faux warm fuzzy thing.

To be honest with you I'll be watching not so much for any of that nonsense but to see how a fellow homesteader makes a go of it on their own little bit of heaven.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I think everybody here understands that you can have two weeks of everything being okay except for a few minutes when homesickness, frustration and just the âdifferentnessâ get to you. Those few minutes will be the ones shown of course! Also, couples are matched up to create the maximum amount of friction. I had only watched the show a couple of times before you applied for it but Iâve watched it almost every week since. Most of the couples are fine, just irritated by having their comfort zone upset, but a few look like really unpleasant people. Donât worry about how youâll come across. Just take the money and run! Letâs talk about something fun now. What was the first homestead thing you did after you got home?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Calico Katie said:


> What was the first homestead thing you did after you got home?


Well??? We're waiting!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol hmmm well after some time w/ the kids/hubby, it was out to the animals....
then the feed store! (I actually got them to come in and open up after hours for me to get some things)

Monday morning I spent cleaning out the spent gardens and planting my second crop of veggies.

And.. getting to know the new pig (now named Barbie-Q), she is a cutie.

in between these things I spend my time yelling cause I cant find anything!!! lol


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

You must be a great customer for them to open up after hours. Either that, or you are now getting the celebrity treatment!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you can blab freely, could we close this thread and start a new one? Please


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry....we all know they have to grab any controversial item they can find and expand on it so there will be drama for the viewers. I think you are so brave to let go of your privacy and allow a stranger into your territory. It's a form of violation in my book, but you chose to do this to get a new barn, so let's stick to the plan and get that accomplished....we promise not to believe anything they say about you if you promise not to believe it about any of us when our turn comes!

City folks think we are so weird anyway, because we:

* use the outdoor shower more than the inside one.
* wear little to no clothes when it's just us there.
* pee outside (I can't see walking 20 acres back to the house, can you?)
* bring the poultry in the house if the temp drops to freezing or there is a 
hurricane (2 ducks, 1 rooster...all raised by hand from day one). They 
stay in the dog airline carriers we use for their night cages.
* let the cats sleep with us (if the temp drops, we just throw on an extra 
kitty).
* cook in the fire pit even when we have electricity indoors. 
* use tarps. bungee cords and duct tape to fix things instead of buying new 
stuff.
* bathe in the pond when hurricanes leave us without electricity.
* don't wear shoes unless we have to.
* buy most things used
* could care less about impressing others or what they think about our 
lifestyle.
* couldn't be happier, in spite of the fact that we don't do things "their" 
way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Jan Doling said:


> use tarps. bungee cords and duct tape to fix things instead of buying new


 And baling wire. LOTS of baling wire.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol the gate latch to our goat/chicken yard broke the day before I left.. guess how we "locked" the gate?
all ya gotta do is push the 4-wheeler out f the way to open the door... then push it back to "lock" it lol


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

A 4-wheeler! That's a new one on me! Baling wire, baling twine and duct tape are hot commodities around here. Guy delivering round bales of hay dumped one on the fence yesterday, bending it right over. DH had to work today so he can't fix it immediately but there is a dog there that needs to be confined. Baling twine to the rescue!!!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

OH! 4wheelers are great for keeping door shut...thats how we keep the goats in the woodshed at camp.....bears will not bother even trying  

Glad you made it thru....deprivation gives you greater appreciation


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome home TCA .. so glad you are back with your loving family.

I like the name of your new pig (Barbie-Q) ..

I watched Wife Swap for the first time earlier this week ..about a wife who was lazy and demanded that her husband did everything ..all house cleaning ..all cooking ..and all she did was sit on the couch and act like the ''General" ..and the other wife was heavily into phyiscal fitness ..and always 'on the go'. 
Turns out that the "General" type wife couldn't handle anything about the 'other' lifestyle ..and almost forfeited getting paid. Of course ..it appeared that the TV producers did everything they could to show how 'uncooperative' the "General" type wife was.

I really hope they don't show only the worse 15 minutes out of the entire ten days you were participating. But ..your worse 15 minutes is probably better than some people's best ..so I'm sure you're going to look pretty good on the show ..no matter what.

Glad your family survived too.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> well yesterday was the day I ran around town doing damage control.
> I tell ya.... we earned every penny that we'll get out of this!
> 
> There is so much I want to tell y'all. But after going though all of this, I really don't want to take any chance of jeprodizing anything.
> ...


I would simply imagine that having lived something, you no longer feel the need to watch it!

Glad you're home!


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate reality TV shows with two exceptions. The wife swap and sometimes the nanny.

The difference in lifestyles is captivating to me. 

I am sure dana is going to feel they edited something they shouldn't have or added something that would have been better left alone.

But all in all it will be fine. Your family and friends know the real you. 

Can't wait to see the episode. Hubby grumbles but watch's with me most Mondays.

Ditto the reguest to start a new thread when you get the air date.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

wvpeach1963 said:


> I hate reality TV shows with two exceptions. The wife swap and sometimes the nanny.


 Ditto!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll start a new one as soo as I hear anything. so far it still looks like mid Oct.
they come the 17th for our update shoot. thats it


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

oh... about the barn.

we have decided that we will not be using this $ for a barn, as much as we want one and need one.
We are going to be practical about it. (I know I know fun fun fun! lol)

I have been freaking out the past several months because we just don't bring in enough money each month .. I mean.. we bring in just enough. w/ no penny to spare or save at the end of each month.

I have been looking for part time work (there is none) I just needed to make about $550.00 per month.
I want to stay home w/ the kids.... but it was looking grim. my only option is full time work, or baby sitting again.... lets say I was burnt out on that one!

well....
If we use this money wisely I will be getting rid of almost $600.00 in bills per month!!!
Pay off the car **poof** one bill gone
pay off the fridge **poof** (had to to the rent to own thing when ours died YUCK)
buy a new washer & dryer (ours are over 20 yrs old and SUCK elec and run constantly.)
buy a new water heater (again not good on energy,, 7 people use a lot of hot water)
buy a water softener (we currently use Culligan $$$)

these aren't "fun" new things. but I figure it'll save us over $600 per month!!!! 
Whoo hoo!!!!
barn will have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> oh... about the barn.
> 
> we have decided that we will not be using this $ for a barn, as much as we want one and need one.
> We are going to be practical about it. (I know I know fun fun fun! lol)
> ...


Sounds very wise. Now perhaps you can start to stash away a few $ here and there to save up for the barn


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> buy a new water heater (again not good on energy,, 7 people use a lot of hot water)


May I suggest, with 7 people, that you look into an instant water heater, also known as an "on demand" water heater?

Natural gas or propane, NOT electric. They will give endless hot water, and never heats water when you aren't using it.
More money up front, BIG BIG savings after that.

There are some with battery-operated electronic ignition, no standing pilot using gas. Ours never used up the batteries after over a year.

With no tank to corrode, they last longer too.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

You know, TXClover, if you want to work and not go away, maybe you should try mystery shopping.
www.ga-mysteryshopper.com


----------



## citilivin (Mar 21, 2006)

Very wise to pay off the bills, this way you are paying yourself. A little bit of unsolicited advise, I second the hot water on demand. We just put a natural gas one in our home. More $ upfront, but saves in the long run. All the hot water you want and does not waste energy when not in use. Also, can't wait to see the episode.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

sullen said:


> You know, TXClover, if you want to work and not go away, maybe you should try mystery shopping.
> www.ga-mysteryshopper.com


If I am shopping for them, why would they need MY credit card number? Do you do this? What do they charge you for?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been thinking about the on demand water heater thing...
but. we have such terribly hard/metal-full well water... wouldnt the pipes clog easier?


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

If you buy a water softner anyways it should remove anything that would be overly damaging to a HWOD (Hot Water On Demand) unit.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

UPDATE****

our episode should air on Oct 16th on ABC


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've marked it on my calendar! Thanks for the update.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

My wife and I have also marked our calendar.


----------

